# The Conductor ( This sums it up for me )



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

“Power seems to go with the profession. Consider this: in a hall there is an orchestra of a hundred players who are chatting, tuning their instruments, drumming, playing phrases, telling jokes, and there are two thousand people getting seated, arranging their coats, flipping through programs, waving at friends, talking, coughing. 
One person enters the hall and there is dead silence, followed by noise of the most complex sort rendered in pleasurable sound. Instant order from chaos.” - Roger Vaughan, Herbert von Karajan : A biographical Portrait.


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

I often wonder if the above (very accurate) discription is simply 'tradional' as with comes with the territory, or if he really has that much control?? In surely seems that he is a required part whos participation is needed and performs for the enjoyment of the audience as well........as seen here


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Sorry I used the same YT reference for two threads by the same gent!........Am I hung up on it? Probably, somewhat......I think I could watch this video weekly, forever!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I do enjoy the power..


----------

